# Jade Amulet of Doom



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Fans of Conan the Barbarian will recognize this.










I always wanted one, and didn't think of making one until recently. Then while searching for a good reference, I discovered that there are folks out there who make for-real replicas...I mean insanely detailed, screen-accurate movie replicas. Genuine pros, devoted to detail. Look at this guy's replica, it makes my little toy look sick. It's even semi-transparent, as jade would be. Don't know anything about his materials or method. I think he might sell them, but I just had to do this myself.

I used half transparent Sculpey 3 and half green Sculpey 3, but mine is not the least bit transparent! And I mean to tell you that stuff is hard to work with! Or I think so. Anyway I don't know why but boy am I glad to have this, LOL!!

I hope this isn't inappropriate -- I'm using General Discussion instead of Showroom, as this is only kindof haunt-related. I think the Witchfinder can find room for it on the wall somewhere...


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nothing wrong with your version, nice job!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

nice!!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Actually your version looks really god, although that place looks to have some nice artifacts.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice job, and thanks for the link too.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thanks guys.

Morbid Mike, I laugh every time I see your signature! I could have done with two or more of those movies.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

your version is great, nice job on all the little details. I really like it!


----------



## Rich_K (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice work on the amulet, great details. Looks very real.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Yours looks very nice. I thought you were showing us a sample of the other guys work.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I think yours is spot on! Especially impressive that you sculpted it by hand, it says the one in the link is cast from the original prop. Great work!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Looks pretty identical to me.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

I hadn't read that he cast it from an original (there were several used on screen I think). Hee hee, that does make me feel a tad better about mine. The circlular parts aren't circles but as I said...Sculpey 3 sticks like a tattoo...  Thanks nixie & everybody!

If anyone wants to try it, probably it'd be better to use like 90% transparent and 10% green, and bake a small piece to test it first, before sculpting.

EDIT: better still, probably a little yellow should be added to the green, and black or something to lower the saturation of the color.

Thanks Sickie. Me, I see big differences!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Just remember that in the real world, people don't walk around with pictures to compare them.


----------

